# It's a boy!



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2014)

Οι Λεξιλόγοι καλωσορίζουμε στην παρέα μας το Παλαβράκι! Γερό και δυνατό!


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2014)

...
Δεκαεξαυγουστιάτικο γεννήθηκεν αστέρι
τση μάνας του και του κυρού χαμόγελο να φέρει
στα χείλη ντως και στην καρδιά τώς έπεψε ευτυχία
ζωή να 'χουν να χαίρουνται την Παλαβρογονία

Έχει την κόμη πλούσια, παίδαρος είναι, λέει
και τ' αποδέλοιπα καλά, πλούσια τα ελέη

Το μύρωμα όλω τω Μοιρώ, τη χάρη κάθε Χάρης
τα καλιμέντα ατέλειωτα ν' αξιωθείς να πάρεις


----------



## Zazula (Aug 17, 2014)

Να σου ζήσει, Palavra! :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Aug 17, 2014)

Παλαβρίτσα μου, να σου ζήσει ο γιος! Χιλιάδες χαρές εύχομαι! <3 <3 <3


----------



## bernardina (Aug 17, 2014)

Καλώς δεχτήκατε το γιο, εσύ και ο καλός σου
μέσ' στη γιορτή κι άλλη γιορτή στο ημερολόγιό σου.

Έχει μαλλιά, έχει μυαλά, έχει τις χάρες όλες
θα παίζει στα δαχτύλια του παλάβρες και παρόλες.

Κι αν θέλει η μοίρα η καλή στον κύρη του να φέρνει
θα είναι και σοφό παιδί, τα γράμματα θα παίρνει.

Μα πάν' απ' όλα να 'ν' γερός και καλομοιρασμένος,
ως τα βαθιά γεράματα να ζήσει ευτυχισμένος.

Να σας ζήσει, Παλάβρα μας!


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 17, 2014)

Να σας ζήσει και να περάσετε αμέτρητες χαρές, μαζί! Γερό και δυνατό!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2014)

Επειδή μας έχουν ψαρώσει εδώ οι ποιητές και οι μαντιναδολόγοι, εγώ αντιγράφω ένα ποιηματάκι που βρήκα στο Διαδίκτυο:

A new little boy
To love beyond measure,
To add to your life
More joys and more pleasure.
And may each new day
Hold for baby and you
The joyous fulfillment
Of dream that comes true!

Να ζήσει το Παλαβράκι και να σας δίνει χαρές!


----------



## sarant (Aug 17, 2014)

Να σας ζήσει, να το χαίρεστε, να γίνει ευτυχισμένο!


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 17, 2014)

Πολλές χαρές και ευτυχία του εύχομαι! Να σας ζήσει!


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2014)

Λοιπόν, όταν το πιάνεις στα χέρια σου και έχετε την πρώτη ανταλλαγή βλεμμάτων, τα μάτια σου με τα θαμπά ματάκια, πρώτη φορά (ως μπαμπάς μιλάω) νιώθεις τόσο έντονα την αίσθηση της συνέχειας, του αποτυπώματος. Και καταλαβαίνεις ότι η ζωή σου έχει αλλάξει για πάντα, με ευθύνες που δεν είχες ούτε για τον εαυτό σου, με καινούργιες φροντίδες και ωράρια, με την επιθυμία, τη φιλοδοξία να γίνεις καλός γονιός, δάσκαλος, προμηθευτής, σύμβουλος και συμπαραστάτης. Αναλάβετε τους νέους ρόλους με χαρά και με την επιθυμία να διαπρέψετε. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη επένδυση. Σας εύχομαι να σας τροφοδοτεί όμορφα, μια ζωή!


----------



## Themis (Aug 17, 2014)

Υποβάλλω τα σέβη μου στον Παλαβρίνο Α', γενάρχη του χρυσού γένους της Παλαβρογονίας.


----------



## Earion (Aug 17, 2014)

Να ’ναι υγιής και επιδέξιος στα δάχτυλα. Και σα μεγαλώσει να γίνει καλός τραγουδιστής και καλός χορευτής.


----------



## SBE (Aug 17, 2014)

Να σας ζήσει ο νεαρός!
Δεν επιχειρώ στιχάκι, γιατι εδώ εχουμε την αρχή ολόκληρου έπους από τους πιο ταλαντούχους.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 17, 2014)

> Λοιπόν, όταν το πιάνεις στα χέρια σου και έχετε την πρώτη ανταλλαγή βλεμμάτων, τα μάτια σου με τα θαμπά ματάκια, πρώτη φορά (ως μπαμπάς μιλάω) νιώθεις τόσο έντονα την αίσθηση της συνέχειας, του αποτυπώματος. Και καταλαβαίνεις ότι η ζωή σου έχει αλλάξει για πάντα, με ευθύνες που δεν είχες ούτε για τον εαυτό σου, με καινούργιες φροντίδες και ωράρια, με την επιθυμία, τη φιλοδοξία να γίνεις καλός γονιός, δάσκαλος, προμηθευτής, σύμβουλος και συμπαραστάτης. Αναλάβετε τους νέους ρόλους με χαρά και με την επιθυμία να διαπρέψετε. Δεν υπάρχει καλύτερη επένδυση. Σας εύχομαι να σας τροφοδοτεί όμορφα, μια ζωή!



Να συμπληρώσω με αφορμή αυτά τα ωραία που λες, νίκελ, ότι αλλάζεις και μυαλά. Γεμίζεις με περισσότερη κατανόηση για τον άλλον, παύεις να είσαι τόσο σκληρός και να τροφοδοτείς εμμονές που ενδεχομένως είχες, μαθαίνεις να δικαιολογείς τις πράξεις του άλλου και να μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος στις ιδέες και στις απόψεις σου και γενικότερα γίνεσαι πιο πράος και αντιμετωπίζεις τον κόσμο με διαφορετικό μάτι. Συν ότι άλλο να έχεις να φροντίσεις μόνο τον εαυτό σου και άλλο να έχεις να φροντίσεις και έναν άνθρωπο που εξαρτάται απόλυτα από σένα για πολλά χρόνια της ζωής του. ;)


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 17, 2014)

Τι καλά! Συγχαρητήρια, Παλ - να σας ζήσει!


----------



## Irini (Aug 18, 2014)

Να σας ζήσει! Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου :)


----------



## crystal (Aug 18, 2014)

Ό,τι καλύτερο κι από μένα! Γερό και καλότυχο να είναι!


----------



## Palavra (Aug 21, 2014)

Και ερχόμουν φουριόζα να αναγγείλω ότι ακόμα ένα μικρό γαβράκι λεξιλογάκι προστέθηκε στην πανστρατιά της νεότερης γενιάς των Λεξιλόγων, αλλά με πρόλαβε ο ντοκ :) Σας υπερευχαριστώ όλους για τις ευχές! Συγγνώμη που καθυστέρησα και να απαντήσω, αλλά όπως φαντάζεστε τα ωράριά μας είναι πια from dusk till dawn


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2014)

Γαβράκι; Όχι, ρε γαμώτο! Δεν πειράζει. Γερό να 'ναι κι ό,τι να 'ναι.


----------



## crystal (Aug 21, 2014)

Τι περίμενες βρε Έλλη, να το κάνουν Αρειανό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2014)

Η Ελπίδα για τον λαό της Τούμπας πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία. Εγώ πάντως το παιδί μου -αν κάνω ποτέ- θα το αφήσω να επιλέξει μόνο του θρησκεία και ομάδα -πλεονασμός, το ξέρω-, αν και θα το σπρώξω στην αθεΐα και την αποδοσφαιρία. Αστειεύομαι φυσικά... δεν θα κάνω οικογένεια.

Παλάβρα, και πάλι να σας ζήσει ευτυχισμένο και είθε να μεγαλώσει σε μια καλύτερη Ελλάδα, να είναι δημιουργικό και υγιές (μυαλό και παιδεία θα πάρει από τους γονείς). :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 22, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> ...είθε να μεγαλώσει σε μια καλύτερη Ελλάδα...


Η μεγαλύτερη ελπίδα μου... :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 22, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> ...είθε να μεγαλώσει σε μια καλύτερη Ελλάδα...


Μια ιδέα δίνω... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hellas_quadrangle


----------

